# Article on Tiger Shrimp



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Does anyone want to see an article on how to breed tiger shrimp? I have manage to successfully breed them. It took me some time, but I think I figure it out...


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

I would love to...


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

APC would love to have you post about your experiences with breeding Tiger shrimp! Anything you can do to assist/educate others is appreciated greatly


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

I will work on it and posted as soon as I have it...


----------



## dancer (Oct 17, 2005)

I am interested in reading the article as well. Thanks for the hardwork!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

yes tell us!!! im getting tigers soon and MUST have the KNOWLEDGE and POWER to BREED them!!!! plzzz impart it to meeeee!!!!!!!!111111111111


----------



## acbaldwin (Nov 3, 2005)

I am also quite curious about this. I don't want to order them if I can't breed them!


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Been busy lately...hopefully I will be able to post tomorrow night.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Zapins said:


> yes tell us!!! im getting tigers soon and MUST have the KNOWLEDGE and POWER to BREED them!!!! plzzz impart it to meeeee!!!!!!!!111111111111


Did you finally get the tigers you wanted? I notice that you bid on various auctions on aquabid so hopefully you got lucky.


----------



## ja__ (Oct 14, 2005)

hey soon finished?


----------

